# She is HERE!!!



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well we were originally gonna get a male, but turns out that he only had 3 female pups left..so we got a girl...haven't thought of name yet, but here she is!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh...how adorable! She looks like a little polar bear! Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! Congrats!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwwww. sweet. I just love puppies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful pup....  :greengrin:


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

She's a little fluff ball! I hope you have better restraint than I did in not cuddling her.... :wink:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Its hard, but I know what I have to do. I need her to guard goats, not be a pet.


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

omg SOOOOOOO adorable!!! :clap:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

It's just WRONG how cute they are at that age. Be strong... only pet her a little... or a lot... never let her in the house... or maybe just this once... she'll only sleep in the bed this once... how did I wind up with a pet polar bear? OK, really she is way too cute, you definitely have to be tougher than me. Congrats!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thank you...we adore her..she hasn't been handled much so I am having to overcome that battle while letting her stay in pen next to goats...she does really well with goats..did get headbutted this morning, and she cried a storm..I had to walk away lol. But she is already very watchful of goats and sleeps by the fence that separates her and the goats...cries cause she wants in there with them.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Your puppy is ADORABLE! OMG I want to come over and have a play session! LOL 
I have to add some advice here though as it seems you may have misunderstood LGD's a bit.
PLEASE,PLEASE socialize that puppy. Basic command training is a MUST with LGD's. (Sit, Stay, lay down, off when they jump, and an extra.."LEAVE IT"..I still use that one all of the time! LOL) 

When LGD's originated and even today back in their homeland and some areas in America, they lived with their flock/herd and a shepherd, 24/7. They are taught basic commands, they eat with their shepherd, love and protect the shepherd as well as the flock/herd. LGD's are not meant to be left in a field unattended for weeks/months on end. The LGD's that have been raised in that environment are why so many have been euthanized because they attack a neighbor, a client, you, your parent, sibling a family friend etc. 150lb+ of animal...MUST be taught manners, know who is boss and know basic commands...otherwise they are only a liability to you, your stock and your family.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I am spending extra time with her playing and getting her use to us as before she rarely had human contact. I don't plan on leaving her out there all day by herself....I am home all day except when running for goat supplies or even groceries or something I am here..out with my animals majority of the day, feeding, petting, playing, etc, etc. As for commands we are working on them one at a time. Trust me she will be taken care of, but still expected to do her job when the time comes. 

It isn't like I am gonna stick her out there and forget about her, I literally spend HOURS outside with all my animals, goats, chickens, and turkeys and now an LGD while my hubby works and brings in the $.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Name her Polar!

She is adorable!


The pet store here had a GP but they wanted like $800 and I was afraid she was a puppy mill puppy


----------

